# Rate Your Home Grown Hops



## fraser_john (14/2/10)

I'd like to have added more questions, but can only do three, I also have chinook and POR and ALL of them, I'd rank in the "not quite" category!!! I'll have to add more fertiliser or water more next year, but there is just something missing from them compared to the USA/UK/Euro grown versions. Maybe they are Chinese root stock


----------



## Quintrex (14/2/10)

fraser_john said:


> I'd like to have added more questions, but can only do three, I also have chinook and POR and ALL of them, I'd rank in the "not quite" category!!! I'll have to add more fertiliser or water more next year, but there is just something missing from them compared to the USA/UK/Euro grown versions. Maybe they are Chinese root stock



I've just done a dark dortmunder (whatever that is) with my mt hood, i'll be interested as to how it tastes. Looking forward to trying my homegrown cascade, smells amazing, sooo much lupulin visible.

I'll contribute once I've used them

Q


----------



## Mantis (14/2/10)

Drinking an apa that I put 35g of wet chinook cones in at flameout. Definite grapefruit flavour even with this small amount.
Will know more when I try the apa I did yesterday that I hit with 125g of same cones


----------



## drsmurto (14/2/10)

Shame you couldn't add chinook.

It is a gorgeous hop when grown under aussie conditions (or at least my backyard).

Reminds me of B Saaz. The pale ale i made using last years crop got a few good reviews from fellow brewers.


----------



## BoilerBoy (14/2/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Shame you couldn't add chinook.
> 
> It is a gorgeous hop when grown under aussie conditions (or at least my backyard).
> 
> Reminds me of B Saaz. The pale ale i made using last years crop got a few good reviews from fellow brewers.



Yes definitely, Dr S gave me a Mt Torrens pale to try without any indicators as to what hops were in it, I just couldn't nail the hop? it was delicious, at a guess I would have said B Saaz.

Anyway it convinced me to try growing it.

BB


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/2/10)

BoilerBoy said:


> Yes definitely, Dr S gave me a Mt Torrens pale to try without any indicators as to what hops were in it, I just couldn't nail the hop? it was delicious, at a guess I would have said B Saaz.
> 
> Anyway it convinced me to try growing it.
> 
> BB


+2

That beer was so bloody good I have twisted the good Dr's arm for a cutting later in the year.

C&B
TDA


----------

